

Stack Scripts: Library of Linode Deployment Scripts - JabavuAdams
http://www.linode.com/stackscripts/

======
JshWright
While I'm a big fan of Linode, and make frequent use of Stack Scripts, it
seems kind of random to post a link a feature that's nearly a year old...

~~~
dennmart
I'm sure there are plenty of Linode users that don't know about this feature,
or even long-time users that never bothered to read up about it.

~~~
strooltz
stack scripts were the reason i chose to move away from mediatemple and
slicehost...

